# American Amateur RC



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the land blind

1,2,3,6,7,13,14,16,18,19,20,24,25,26,30,31,32,34,35,37,43,47,49,50,52,53,54,56,58,59,61,62 

Total of 32


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone have Q placements?
Heard Louis Monroe got first ,third and a jam


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard Dave smith got 2nd with Reggie and 4th with our Dora. 

Chris


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Chris, and to all others that finished!

rita


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Lois Munroe on winning the Q with Abby, a 3rd with my girl Ella and a Jam With Clancy. Congrats to all the other finishers!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind
7, 14, 19, 25, 26, 30, 31, 32, 37, 43, 47, 49, 54, 56, 61, 62

Total 16


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

7,25,26,30,31,32,37,49,54,56,61,62

12 total


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am to LB
1, 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 38, 41, 43, 44, 45, 47, 49, 50, 54.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the Landblind 
1 3 6 9 10 12 13 14 18 20 23 24 25 26 27 28 32 38 42 43 44 45 47 49 50 54

26 total


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any derby news


----------



## CHRISC79 (Jul 31, 2014)

Any updates on the open results ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,9,10,13,14,18,20,23,25,26,27,28,32,38,42,43,44,45,49,50

21 total

7:30 start same place. Dog 27 starts


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Pinetree said:


> Any derby news


Yep Mr. Bruce

First #9 Bo
2nd #16 Bee
3rd #13 Lula
4th #7 Clooney
RJ #6 Giddy
Jams # 1,2,5,10,11,12

Congrats to all

Thank you Judges Greg Lee and Penn Cox for your time to judge these fine dogs this weekend!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr Bruce or Miss Brenda do you have the AM call backs to the waterblind?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#62 Vapor O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#32 Rae H/Dave Smith O/Mary McGinnis & Sharon Long
3rd-#25 Lucy O/H Tommy Parrish
4th-#56 Hudson O/H Bill Barstow (New FC)
RJ-#54 Tex H/Al Arthur O/Kate Simonds
JAM- 49,61,7,26,30,37

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Baby's !!!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Ken and Vapor.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats Ken!!!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Ken and Brenda on Vapors Open win. And qualifying


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

That's awesome, Ken! Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bill Goldstein and Connor McNamara, on Bo Whoops WIN!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Kathy and Seaside Lula Blue, for making the National Derby List!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series 

3,10,18,20,23,27,32,38,42,43,44,45,49,50

14 Total


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations Randy Whittaker and Bo on their Amt win.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, Randy! Congratulations on your AM WIN with Bo!!!!

Tide would be proud . . . 

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#20 Bo O/H Randy Whittaker
2nd-#45 Hudson O/H Bill Barstow
3rd-#10 Nate H/Connie Cleveland O/Connie Cleveland & Judy Rasmunson
4th-#38 Jackson O/H Deb Stukey
RJ-#49
JAMS- 3,23,27,32,42,43,44,50

Congrats to All !!


----------

